# Dogs got a swollen neck



## devvratsrathore (May 17, 2008)

hi,
i have a three year old male boxer brindle. four days back he took off to chase some street dogs and got himself a small bite (single puncture) at the back of his thigh. i gave him a bath and i had to leave for an emergecy the next day so i left him with my caretaker. a local vet told me to apply an ointment called betadiene, which i did. now when i came back, the base of his neck is swollen (like a fat ring around it). i am taking him to the vet (got an appointment for an hour later). i was just wondering what could be the problem.

he has regularly been give his rabies vacc and the rest of them (heptitites, parvovirus etc). the last one being three days before the bite.

there is also a small pink growth just below his lower lip (an accurate description would be that of a pimple). it seems to have slightly increased in size.

also, when i applied the ointment, he licked it all up (probable cause??). the ointment is called betadiene, and its a "Povidone-Iodine oijntment USP". it also says that its a "microbicidal water-soluble ointment"

his behaviour is normal, and does not seem to be grumpy (so no pain?). any suggestions as to what may be the problem??

thanx
d

??
went to the vet. he said it is an nfection possibly due to a small bite by a dog (we saw it once we cut his hair). he has given him some antibiotics.

what worries me is that he suggest we drain out some of the pus (as it is already trickling). but my dog (he feels insecure) dosent like being poked around and he fought like a lion today (bit my thigh too). the doc says we will have to 'tranquilise him'. now is that allright. even if we do, should make him go to sleep or just drowsy. it would be great if someone could advise regarding the last part.


----------



## PeppersPop (Apr 13, 2008)

Most of us who post on here are not vets, nor have we examined your dog. I think that you are going to get better advice from your vet (who is familiar with your dog, his medical history, and the injury/infection he has) than from any of us here. 

If you don't trust your vet or don't feel comfortable with his treatment recommendations, then I would suggest taking your dog to another vet for a second opinion.

With that said, every treatment (and lack of) has risks. If your vet wants to tranquillize the dog, then I would assume that the risks of not draining the wound is greater than the risks posed by tranquillizing the dog. 

Good luck.



devvratsrathore said:


> hi,
> i have a three year old male boxer brindle. four days back he took off to chase some street dogs and got himself a small bite (single puncture) at the back of his thigh. i gave him a bath and i had to leave for an emergecy the next day so i left him with my caretaker. a local vet told me to apply an ointment called betadiene, which i did. now when i came back, the base of his neck is swollen (like a fat ring around it). i am taking him to the vet (got an appointment for an hour later). i was just wondering what could be the problem.
> 
> he has regularly been give his rabies vacc and the rest of them (heptitites, parvovirus etc). the last one being three days before the bite.
> ...


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Betadine is made from Iodine...licking it can cause blisters on the mouth and in the throat (depending on how much is ingested) we had a mare on the ranch that got into the vets toolbox in the back of the truck and into the Iodine...maybe within 2 hours of him leaving we were calling him because she wouldn't drink or eat...he said when he got home he'd noticed some bottles of iodine had been opened in the toolbox and now he KNEW how that had happened.

As for being tranquilized, if the vet thinks draining it is a good idea (especially if it's already draining it) and your dog is not a good victim about it...it's probably for the best. I would ask the vet if they meant to sedate him to keep him calm, or put him all the way out...
If you dont' feel comfortable with the vets opinion, you can always call another vet and ask. Though this seems to be the normal to let something infected drain out...the tranquilizer is for your and the vets safety, as well as your dogs if he's freaking out that badly.


----------

